# Help with DX code for umbilical drainage



## coder25 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know of an ICD 9 code for umbilical drainage?  She is S/P hernia repair in 12/08.  Doc states that it likely represents a small suture granuloma or small cyst.

Any ideas???

Thanks for the help.


----------



## memevick10 (Aug 23, 2011)

try 789.9


----------



## ngaines1976 (Aug 23, 2011)

would 682.2 work also?


----------

